# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Qëllimi justifikon mjetin

## AuGuSt_

Shpesh perdoret thenia: ''qellimi justifikon mjetin''
po deri ne fare shkalle qellimi qe i kemi vene vetes e justifikon mjetin te cilin perdorim.. per te arritur kete qellim....
deri ne c'pike jeni te gatshem qe per hir te nje qellimi...te perdorini gjithecfare lloj mjeti per tia arritur atij.....

Jane te shumte faktoret qe ndikojne ne nje proces te tille...Nuk mund te flasim se sa do te rrezikonim per te arritur nje qellim duke mos u bazuar ne fillim ne ate qe jemi ...Te qenurit nje qenie njerezore na jep privilegjin per te qene te ndryshem ndaj dhe cdo njeri prej nesh do ti kushtonte nje shkalle te ndryshme rendesie arritjes se nje qellimi....
Gjithashtu nje faktore tjeter qe do te influenconte ne te eshte edhe rendesia e arritjes se ketij qellimi dhe shkalla e perfitimeve qe ai do te na sillte ,prandaj per te arritur nje synim i cili do kishte ndikim thelbesor tek ne ,jeta jone atehere mendoj se edhe mjeti i perdorur do te perbente ``gjithckane``,por nqs nga ana tjeter behet fjale per nje ndryshim shume te vogel atehere edhe rreziku qe cdokush nga ne do te ndermerrte do te ishte aq edhe me i vogel....
Prandaj kam pershtypjen se ekziston nje perpjestim i drejte midis rendesise se arritjes se nje qellimi dhe mjetit qe perdoret per ta arritur ate ,duke mos harruar edhe ndikimet qe do kishte ne te fakti se kush jam une....!!!!

AuGuSt_

----------


## StormAngel

Varet se cilin mjet e perdor per te arritur nje qellim.
Jo cdohere mjetet qe perdoren jane te justifikueshme dhe jo perhere qellimet jane te mira. :shkelje syri:

----------


## gurl

Njeriu eshte EGOIST dhe ne cfaredolloj situate te jete, gjeja e pare qe i vjen nder mend eshte vetvetja, keshtu qe qellimi justifikon mjetin. Megjithate mjeti varet nga ambicia e njeriut dhe nga karakteri i tij.

----------


## [xeni]

qellimi nuk mund ta justifikoje mjetin...

----------


## huggos

Duhet te mesohemi qe nga hapat e pare te jetes sone ta saktesojme kete proces. 

Qellimi nuk DUHET te justifikoje mjetin.. se perndryshe 
kot ankohemi nga Bin Ladeni per terrozmin ne Amerike, 
kot ankohemi nga G8 per vendimet ne dem te popujve te varfer e 
kot ankohemi nga Nanoja per shperdorimin e funksionit te kryeministrit ne maximum. 

Besoj asnje njeri nuk mendon keq ne vetvete - por shume mendojne GABIM, dhe nuk jane ne gjendje ta shikojne monedhen ne te dyja krahet.

----------


## FLOWER

jo nuk eshte e drejte qe qellimi te justifikoje mjetin; ka gjera qe s'do t'i beja kurre per te arritur dicka edhe sikur te ishte shume e kerkuar dhe e dashur per mua. imagjino c'kaos do ishte ne te kundert!

----------


## Dito

do desha ta ndaja ne dy pjese kete problem apo thenie demagogjie, Nese qellimi eshte final normalisht ka sakrificat e tij dhe per kete ja vlen te besh cdo gje, Nese qellimi eshte kalimtar me nje domethenie disi inferiore karshi jetes atehere sja vlen te kryhet.

dito.

----------


## oiseau en vol

"Qëllimi justifikon mjetin". Kjo formulë pasqyron rëndom mendimin e Makiavelit. Por, e vërteta është se këtu ka një keqkuptim. Sepse Makiaveli gjithmonë ka predikuar veprimet dhe aksionet e mira por ai bën thirrje për të mos rënë në utopi. Nganjëherë, thotë ai, duhet kombinuar e mira me të keqen pikërisht për të evituar kaosin sepse, për të, ai është më i rrezikshëm sesa një dorë e fortë.

Të marrim rastin e eliminimit të një terroristi i cili pasi ka vrarë një peng, kërcënon të dytin. Ç'duhet bërë ? Ai duhet eliminuar. Qëllimi : të shpëtohet pengu ; mjeti : vrasja e terroristit. Mirëpo vrasja është e ndaluar nga Zoti : "Ti nuk do të vrasësh aspak". Pra...

----------


## Albo

Presidenti Bush para disa ditesh anashkaloi ligjet e vendit me nje dekret special per ti akorduar 20 milion $ autoriteteve palestineze qe jane ne nje krize te madhe financiare dhe nuk jane ne gjendje te paguajne faturat e tyre apo pagat e administrates. Askush nga kundershtaret e tij politike nuk nxorri ze nga goja pasi sipas perceptimit te njerezve ishte nje "gjest bamiresie" i presidentit.

Kurse pardje, nje marins amerikan ne Irak pranoi fajin se kishte vrare nje femije 16 vjecar irakian te pambrojtur pa shkak. Gjykata ushtarake po merr vendimin se cfare denimi ti japin ushtarit. Kur prokurori e pyeti se perse e beri nje krim te tille: e bera pasi femija ishte djegur ne pjesen derrmuese te trupit te tij dhe i dhashe fund jetes se tij per ta shpetuar nga agonia e vdekjes se dhimbshme. Por ja qe ajo qe ushtarit iu duk nje vendim i drejte ne Irak, u komentua si nje "krim lufte" nga njerez qe i mbrojne te drejtat civile me zell ne Amerike, jo me arme ne dore si ai ushtari.

----------


## altin55

Me te vertete qe kjo eshte teoria makieveliste qe po e perdorin shume njerez dhe shtete sot ne bote sidomos SHBA ose thane me sakte Bushi dhe administrata  e tij qe mbasi vrasin njerez te pafajshem thojne qe qellimi eshte i mire pavarsisht se rruga eshte e gabuar.

Kjo si thenie ne pergjithesi eshte e gabuar por mund te aplikohet ne raste te vecanta.
Sic e tha dhe flower kjo do te sillte Kaos imagjino dua pasuri (qellimi) hajde te vjedhim ose hajde te bejme lufte (mjeti) eshte ilegale.

Ose dua te sjell nje jete te re ne kete planet (qellimi) perdhunojme nje vajze (mjeti)

Pra per qellimet e mira ka dhe mjete me kritere te mira dhe ndalohen kriteret e keqija.

*Pra per mjetet shikohen kriteret e mjeteve ne vecanti dhe nuk shikohet qellimi.*

----------


## shkodrane82

Jo gjithmone, sepse ka raste kur mjeti del jashte principeve  morale tuaja,
atehere eshte e pamujtur te justifikohet...!

----------


## marsela

_Varet shume nga situata.Pastaj kur i gjykon gjerat nga jasht te duken gjithmon me te thjeshta dhe menjeher gjen me mend mjete te pershtatshme qe s'kane nevoje te justifikohen me qellimet.
Megjithate mendoj se dikush qe ka nje qellim te mire duhet te beje te pamunduren te perdore nje mjet te arsyeshem per ta realizuar..Ne raste shume te rralla mund te mos merrej parasysh.


--------
Albo i lexova ato shembujt e tu konkrete por ne ate te dytin s'mendoj se qellimi e justifikon mjetin ose rrugen e perdorur.Ate mund ta pranoja vetem nese femija do ta kishte kerkuar vete vdekjen ( gje qe mund te kete qene e pamundur ne  gjendjen ku ndodhej..)
Ne asnje rast tjeter, qofte edhe per te lehtesuar dhimbjet s'duhet ti merret dikujt jeta qe i ka falur vetem Zoti..Ky eshte mendimi im!
Kurse ne ate te Bushit se bera lidhjen mire  , vetem se jam e sigurte qe do ishte me e pershtashme per "mjeti dhe perfitimi"_

----------


## green

_Qellimi justifikon mjetin-relativisht dhe jo gjithmone. Perndryshe,shume gjera qe urrejme, apo shume gjera qe i frikesohemi si shkaterruese-behen te justifikueshme...dhe krejt normale?! Absurde!_

----------


## fjollat

Janë të rralla rastet ku është i lejuar ky "parim" edhe ate vetëm në qëllime të sinqerta. 
Për fat të keq ky parim keqpërdoret nga njerëzit e rast konkret është presidenti Bush i cili fsheh qëllimet pas mjeteve. 
Gjithashtu marinsat human duhet të dijnë se është më mirë të parandalosh veprimet që do të sjellin deri te përdorimi i mjeteve për qëllimet humane.

----------


## Klevis2000

> Presidenti Bush para disa ditesh anashkaloi ligjet e vendit me nje dekret special per ti akorduar 20 milion $ autoriteteve palestineze qe jane ne nje krize te madhe financiare dhe nuk jane ne gjendje te paguajne faturat e tyre apo pagat e administrates. Askush nga kundershtaret e tij politike nuk nxorri ze nga goja pasi sipas perceptimit te njerezve ishte nje "gjest bamiresie" i presidentit.
> 
> Kurse pardje, nje marins amerikan ne Irak pranoi fajin se kishte vrare nje femije 16 vjecar irakian te pambrojtur pa shkak. Gjykata ushtarake po merr vendimin se cfare denimi ti japin ushtarit. Kur prokurori e pyeti se perse e beri nje krim te tille: e bera pasi femija ishte djegur ne pjesen derrmuese te trupit te tij dhe i dhashe fund jetes se tij per ta shpetuar nga agonia e vdekjes se dhimbshme. Por ja qe ajo qe ushtarit iu duk nje vendim i drejte ne Irak, u komentua si nje "krim lufte" nga njerez qe i mbrojne te drejtat civile me zell ne Amerike, jo me arme ne dore si ai ushtari.



Une per vete jam kunder ketij parimi ne pergjithesi por ne vecanti edhe mund te perdoret Feja islame dhe feja krishtere nuk e pranon sidomos kur behet fjale per te perhapur nje sistem degjenerues.

8 E përse të mos themi si disa që, duke shpifur, pohojnë se ne themi: ``*Të bëjmë të keqen që të vijë e mira``? Dënimi i këtyre është i drejtë*.(Romakëve 3)

----------


## ademur

> Shpesh perdoret thenia: ''qellimi justifikon mjetin''
> po deri ne fare shkalle qellimi qe i kemi vene vetes e justifikon mjetin te cilin perdorim.. per te arritur kete qellim....
> deri ne c'pike jeni te gatshem qe per hir te nje qellimi...te perdorini gjithecfare lloj mjeti per tia arritur atij.....
> 
> Jane te shumte faktoret qe ndikojne ne nje proces te tille...Nuk mund te flasim se sa do te rrezikonim per te arritur nje qellim duke mos u bazuar ne fillim ne ate qe jemi ...Te qenurit nje qenie njerezore na jep privilegjin per te qene te ndryshem ndaj dhe cdo njeri prej nesh do ti kushtonte nje shkalle te ndryshme rendesie arritjes se nje qellimi....
> Gjithashtu nje faktore tjeter qe do te influenconte ne te eshte edhe rendesia e arritjes se ketij qellimi dhe shkalla e perfitimeve qe ai do te na sillte ,prandaj per te arritur nje synim i cili do kishte ndikim thelbesor tek ne ,jeta jone atehere mendoj se edhe mjeti i perdorur do te perbente ``gjithckane``,por nqs nga ana tjeter behet fjale per nje ndryshim shume te vogel atehere edhe rreziku qe cdokush nga ne do te ndermerrte do te ishte aq edhe me i vogel....
> Prandaj kam pershtypjen se ekziston nje perpjestim i drejte midis rendesise se arritjes se nje qellimi dhe mjetit qe perdoret per ta arritur ate ,duke mos harruar edhe ndikimet qe do kishte ne te fakti se kush jam une....!!!!
> 
> AuGuSt_


Në Zvicërr ka një burg kishtar(protestan)i lejuar nga shteti   i cili i dënon të mbeturit pa punë, të punojnë falas punët që vetëm të burgosurit  i bëjne e këto para nga puna dhe prodhimi i tyre i merr kisha dhe me to investon në konvertimin e njerëzve nëpër botë në kishën protestane!Kur unë  e akuzova këtë burg në gjyq,përgjegjja më erdhi;Burgu që ju thoni është një Organizatë Humanitare e cila ndihmon financiarisht(me djersën e të burgosurve pa pikë faji.shënim i imi)popujt e varfër në Ballkan të shërohen shpirtërisht!Meqenëse destinimi i parave është për ndihme humanitare(edhe pse nga të burgosurit e pafajshëm)lejohet të funkcionojë!

----------


## ademur

> Shpesh perdoret thenia: ''qellimi justifikon mjetin''
> po deri ne fare shkalle qellimi qe i kemi vene vetes e justifikon mjetin te cilin perdorim.. per te arritur kete qellim....
> deri ne c'pike jeni te gatshem qe per hir te nje qellimi...te perdorini gjithecfare lloj mjeti per tia arritur atij.....
> 
> Jane te shumte faktoret qe ndikojne ne nje proces te tille...Nuk mund te flasim se sa do te rrezikonim per te arritur nje qellim duke mos u bazuar ne fillim ne ate qe jemi ...Te qenurit nje qenie njerezore na jep privilegjin per te qene te ndryshem ndaj dhe cdo njeri prej nesh do ti kushtonte nje shkalle te ndryshme rendesie arritjes se nje qellimi....
> Gjithashtu nje faktore tjeter qe do te influenconte ne te eshte edhe rendesia e arritjes se ketij qellimi dhe shkalla e perfitimeve qe ai do te na sillte ,prandaj per te arritur nje synim i cili do kishte ndikim thelbesor tek ne ,jeta jone atehere mendoj se edhe mjeti i perdorur do te perbente ``gjithckane``,por nqs nga ana tjeter behet fjale per nje ndryshim shume te vogel atehere edhe rreziku qe cdokush nga ne do te ndermerrte do te ishte aq edhe me i vogel....
> Prandaj kam pershtypjen se ekziston nje perpjestim i drejte midis rendesise se arritjes se nje qellimi dhe mjetit qe perdoret per ta arritur ate ,duke mos harruar edhe ndikimet qe do kishte ne te fakti se kush jam une....!!!!
> 
> AuGuSt_


Kjo do të thot  me kriminalitet të bësh humanitet!

----------


## ExtraL

Problemi se a e justifikon qëllimi mjetin apo jo është një dilemë etike që tek e fundit individi bën zgjedhjen se si të sillet në një situatë. Cilado qoftë zgjedhja e tij, ajo do të ngre dilema dhe akuza, sidomos në shoqëritë multikulturore në të cilat mungon koncensusi për vlerat morale. Një e mirë këtu është se në vija të trasha ka veprime që absolutisht dhe globalisht merrem për të mira ose për të këqia, por këto janë pak dhe shumë të përgjithshme. Ligji pozitiv definon shumë gjëra, por jo të gjitha.

Shumë diskutime etike nisin me dilemën e një njeriu të cilit i është imponuar (me detyrim) mundësia të vras një anëtar të një grupi për të shpëtuar anëtarët e tjerë të grupit dhe duhet të vendos a ta vrasë një për të shpëtuar grupin apo të mos e vrasë dhe të bëhet 'shkaktar' për vrasjen e tërë grupit. Raste të këtilla ka shumë në jetë (sikur kjo e ushtarit amerikan që u cek në forum, ndonëse ai nuk ka qenë i detyruar). 

Ndëra në planin politik, praktikisht dihet se në atë lojë nuk ka rregulla morale. Princi apo Sundimtari i Makiavelit nuk duhet të kufizojë veprimtarinë e tij me postullate morale. Morali vjen në shprehje vetëm kur është në funksion të politkës së sundimtarit, pra nuk zgjedhet për hir se ajo është e mirë por sepse është utilitare (shumë e kundërt me etikën e Kantit).

Për ata që u intereson pikëpamja e Makiavelit, ja një përmbledhje e shkurtë dhe e mirë në shqip: http://www.trendet.net/trendet/modul...rder=0&thold=0
Nëse nuk funksionon kjo atëherë te www.trendet.net klikoni në rubrikën Filozofi e gjeni artikullin.

----------

